# 69 Lemans 350 - Fuel Pump Installation Issue



## shimelhoch (Dec 9, 2009)

Could use some help with tips on replacing the mechanical fuel pump on a 69 Lemans 350 V8. The fuel pump is located driver side and very hard to reach from above or below. I removed the alternator so I could gain access from the top to the two bolts holding the fuel pump in place.

I was able to remove the old fuel pump. The challenge I am having is installing the new fuel pump. I can get the fuel pump lever above the cam shaft but can not get it in place. I have managed to get one bolt started on the left side of the fuel pump. I then tried to get the right bolt started but can not line up the bolt to the thread as the pump lever is very firm. 

As i mentioned earlier, the space I am working in is very tight. Should I be removing other parts to gain better access? Any thoughts, pictures, diagrams or videos are appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

If you're close enough to get one bolt in, then you're close enough. More than likely your interference is coming from the fuel pump eccentric. Try turning the engine over to get on the low part of the eccentric. That way the fuel pump lever won't need to depress so far.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

If I am reading your post correctly, "I can get the fuel pump lever above the cam shaft but can not get it in place." If you are putting the fuel pump lever top side of the cam/fuel pump eccentric, its in the wrong place - it goes *below* the camshaft/fuel pump eccentric. Chuckha62 is correct in saying to get the fuel pump eccentric at its lowest point by rotating the engine to get it there so it puts the least amount of pressure on the fuel pump arm - which is spring loaded and will fight you all the way if you try to install the fuel pump while the eccentric is at its highest point. Should not be too much trouble, just do not strip out the bolts in the timing cover, so start them by hand to ensure they are going in and not cross threaded.


----------

